# USB-Festplatte wird nicht erkannt (SATA zu USB)



## DarthTK (19. Februar 2009)

Ich habe ein 2,5" Laptopfestplatte über das externe Gehäuse LC Power Mobile Hard Disk (for SATA-HDD) an meinen normalen PC angeschlossen. 

Nach dem Anschließen kommt die Meldung, dass ich das Gerät auch verwenden kann. Auch leuchtet die blaue Betriebslampe auf und das rote Lämpchen, dass auf die Festplatte zugegriffen wird. Zumindest einmal am Anfang leuchtet sie auf.

Leider taucht aber die Festplatte nirgends in der Übersicht unter Vista Ultimate x64 im Reiter Computer auf. Bei der Platte handelt es sich um eine Samsung 250 GB HM250JI.

Am Laptop funktionierte die Platte noch problemlos.


----------



## DarthTK (20. Februar 2009)

Problem wurde selbst gelöst.

Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung

Und dort dann das Wechselsepichermedium zuordnen


----------

